# Upgrade 2.1.2 Complaint Thread



## Null (May 13, 2019)

Include your *Browser* and *Steps to reproduce* as well as *Screenshots if relevant*.

*Known*

All reactions are visible but not all are usable.

*Fixed*

Stickies were oddly widthed.


----------



## drunk "Jedi master" (May 13, 2019)

I'M PUSHING BUTTONS HERE

in all seriousness the icon next to your name is squished in the top bar or not even visible at 100% zoom might be a style choice but if that is the case you can always use display:none; in css to hide things you don't like null. it has something to do with max-width of .p-navgroup-link.p-navgroup-link--user and long names


----------



## Xyllon (May 13, 2019)

Pinned posts aren't aligned properly
Using the Edge Chromium dev build, happens on Brave and FF too though.


----------



## Remove Goat (May 13, 2019)

"Reeeee the old rating system was better"

Now that that meme is out of the way, post something relevant.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (May 13, 2019)

I can see reactions I shouldn't but when I try to use one I get an error.



> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 13, 2019)

I currently have every single reaction available to me:




But when I try to use any that unavailable to plebs (Achievement, Semper Fi, etc.), I get this error:




And here I was thinking I could sneak in a few Achievements while nobody's looking.


----------



## Ledian (May 13, 2019)

Danggit Null, I'm just trying to slack off from work here and you're making me have to actually fucking work then you tease me with showing the patrician tier reactions.
Same as the others, can see them, can't use them.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

drunk "Jedi master" said:


> I'M PUSHING BUTTONS HERE
> 
> in all seriousness the icon next to your name is squished in the top bar or not even visible at 100% zoom might be a style choice but if that is the case you can always use display:none; in css to hide things you don't like null. it has something to do with max-width of .p-navgroup-link.p-navgroup-link--user and long names
> View attachment 757188


Not an issue on Brave.



Wendy_Carter said:


> I currently have every single reaction available to me:


Bug with my add-on.


----------



## Samoyed (May 13, 2019)

Haven't noticed any problems on Brave with this update yet. Everything feels the same at the moment


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 13, 2019)

Xyllon said:


> Pinned posts aren't aligned properly
> Using the Edge Chromium dev build, happens on Brave and FF too though.
> View attachment 757183


Isn't there meant to be a tiny bit of space between pinned and ordinary topics?


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 13, 2019)

Mobile CSS is broken again because safari sucks. Text to the right of the logo and pinned thread table.

Standard safari:
Mozilla/5.0 (iPad; CPU OS 12_2 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/12.1 Mobile/15E148 Safari/604.1



Brave mobile displays the table correctly but the text color is still wrong.

Brave:
Mozilla/5.0 (iPad; CPU OS 12_2 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) FxiOS/14.0b12646 Mobile/15E148 Safari/605.1.15


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 13, 2019)

"All reactions are visible but not all are usable."

What is this, a troll attempt?


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

>bitches ain't shit but tricks n hoes


----------



## AnOminous (May 13, 2019)

I got a trophy at 6:40 a.m.  Whee.


----------



## Uncalmed Tits (May 13, 2019)

Screenshots from people's phones still take up most of my screen.

Not a new problem, but it's unequivocally the most irritating aspect of this forum.


----------



## beautiful person (May 13, 2019)

Uncalmed Tits said:


> Screenshots from people's phones still take up most of my screen.
> 
> Not a new problem, but it's unequivocally the most irritating aspect of this forum.


I feel like this could partially be mitigated if mobile users were made aware of this issue so that they/we know to upload screenshots as thumbnails instead. Because on mobile, this issue isn't apparent at all, and if they're all as dumb as me, then they just assume their screenshots are the same size as the literal screen of the phone they're on.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

Uncalmed Tits said:


> Screenshots from people's phones still take up most of my screen.
> 
> Not a new problem, but it's unequivocally the most irritating aspect of this forum.


I agree and I edit _dozens_ of posts a day to try and encourage people to start using thumbnails but they refuse. Phone posts are unironically the worst thing to ever happen to the Internet and I don't know what to do about it.

Report posts using full size embeds obnoxiously.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 13, 2019)

Uncalmed Tits said:


> Screenshots from people's phones still take up most of my screen.
> 
> Not a new problem, but it's unequivocally the most irritating aspect of this forum.


I probably do that shit. Will try to be more cognizant but really, I need a new phone first. This budget Alcatel is fucking garbage.

I'm with all the other users as far as having reactions I shouldn't. Also, sometimes people give me Dumb ratings. Can we patch that out? I'm real sensitive.


----------



## FuckedUp (May 13, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> "Reeeee the old rating system was better"
> 
> Now that that meme is out of the way, post something relevant.


But it _was_. At the very least "reactions given" should come back because I use it to find my place in a thread if I forgot to recently bookmark it.


----------



## YayLasagna (May 13, 2019)

How the hell did you _accidentally _upgrade?


----------



## Leibowitz (May 13, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> How the hell did you _accidentally _upgrade?


Here on Kiwifarms.net we test in production.


----------



## Terminus Est (May 13, 2019)

Null what have you done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butter (May 13, 2019)

Null finishes prematurely.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> How the hell did you _accidentally _upgrade?


I didn't realize that button downloaded the update and runs the process.



Leibowitz said:


> Here on Kiwifarms.net we test in production.


based


----------



## ISmellBS (May 13, 2019)

I can't edit or delete my own comments.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

ISmellBS said:


> I can't edit or delete my own comments.


You're restricted from doing so, usually a precaution taken on tards.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (May 13, 2019)

There is a problem with the icons (which has been here for me since kf updated in february) when I go to my Latest Activity page to see the reactions I've given to others (since the option to just view given reactions is gone now). Is this issue only for Chrome users?


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

Pinkie Pie said:


> There is a problem with the icons (which has been here for me since kf updated in february) when I go to my Latest Activity page to see the reactions I've given to others (since the option to just view given reactions is gone now). Is this issue only for Chrome users?


Yes I know and I don't care. I hate people who look at their reactions. It affects me not at all because I don't care how people rate my posts.

The issue is the icons are fucked. I asked the guy I usually asked to make the icons and he's been delaying for about 5 months now. He's said he's working on them again, but I don't know if he actually is and I don't care enough to fix it. I'm not paying someone to make vectors because I can't afford it.

This is the #1 complaint people have and my response is I don't care and don't have artistic ability. When someone wants to do the vector graphics for ratings they can. Stop asking.


----------



## Unog (May 13, 2019)

Null said:


> Report posts using full size embeds obnoxiously.



Would this post count? I've been wondering what the threshold is on that for a while but I feel uneasy reporting stuff that isn't a double post.

As far as tech stuff goes, it's not a big deal but I've noticed that sometimes (rarely) I'll click on an alerted post, only to have that post still flagged as an active alert on the bell icon. I'm on Brave, if that helps.


----------



## Null (May 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> Would this post count? I've been wondering what the threshold is on that for a while but I feel uneasy reporting stuff that isn't a double post.


YES!!!!!! HE EMBEDDED THEM TWICE! 5 full size 1080x1920 images and then a row of fucking thumbnail embeds for images for the exact same shit at *the bottom of a post*, where images by default sit! Utterly fucking needless! All he needed to do was nothing!

Every time you see ANY 1080x1920 full sized phone screenshot like that, REPORT IT. It is AWFUL.

Phone posters are the fucking kikes of the Internet and they actively make everything worse by using objectively inferior devices.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 13, 2019)

I'm still not the new owner you nigger how is this an upgrade?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 13, 2019)

Null said:


> Phone posters are the fucking kikes of the Internet and they actively make everything worse by using objectively inferior devices.



It's that kind of abusive language that sends a thrill up my leg and gets me to double-check my Brave wallet to give Papa Null some more e-shekels.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (May 13, 2019)

There's this one bug that keeps on happening. Every time I log on I keep on getting hit with crippling disappointment. 
Please fix.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (May 13, 2019)

Odd, off topic question.  I can suddenly do Semper Fidelis again.  I couldn't before today's reboot.  Are you limited to how many times you can do that one or something?

And hell, most of the Reaction badges are self explanatory, but, is there a list of them anywhere?


----------



## Zilortha (May 13, 2019)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Odd, off topic question.  I can suddenly do Semper Fidelis again.  I couldn't before today's reboot.  Are you limited to how many times you can do that one or something?
> 
> And hell, most of the Reaction badges are self explanatory, but, is there a list of them anywhere?


There's a message up top that says:
"I accidentally upgraded the forum software before I was ready for it. If there's a bug, let me know. I'm also working on quality of life again."
So Null dun goofed I guess.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (May 13, 2019)

Mathas said:


> There's a message up top that says:
> "I accidentally upgraded the forum software before I was ready for it. If there's a bug, let me know. I'm also working on quality of life again."
> So Null dun goofed I guess.



Right, I know, but, what the heck is the Simper F. badge anyway?  Is it a limited badge you can give out, or was I just blind as fuck, or...?

Edit:



> *Known*
> 
> All reactions are visible but not all are usable.



Yah, just noticed I can do Deviant, Achievement, and a few others (or at least they're on the list.)  So...  yeah.  No idea.  I'm sure I'm being a dumb faggot asking, but is there a list of what those all are anywhere?


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 13, 2019)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Right, I know, but, what the heck is the Simper F. badge anyway?  Is it a limited badge you can give out, or was I just blind as fuck, or...?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



You need to give @Null money for Russian Hookers to get it.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (May 13, 2019)

earlier today when you had a big announcements/ghetto featured posts thing up, i could only see the first one and then if i scrolled down it went away
this was on an ipod touch running ios 6 (i think) and safari 

or it could be because a pretty high percentage of websites break on ipod touches running ios6, idk


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (May 13, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> You need to give @Null money for Russian Hookers to get it.



Let's not misnationality Ukrainians, hookers or not.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (May 13, 2019)

I has a newb question. How do you get access to the other reactions? Do you get them once you get a certain amount of posts or something?


----------



## Zaryiu (May 13, 2019)

the ability to rapidly reach the first post in threads is broken in multiple parts of the forums and that discourage me to go into threads  I looked in the past because I don't remember what page I was on and since those are all very active threads...


----------



## We Are The Witches (May 13, 2019)

@Null
Is there any thread where it shows how the messages-dates work?
As in the exact time it takes for these transformations to happen, (e.g.): [Posted X minutes ago], to [Today/Yesterday at XX:XX PM], to [Friday at XX:XX PM], to [May YY, 2019].
And if it is any different in PMs and the old forum.

Also, if you want designs or images to be submitted for the icons, there are websites with vectorial images that you can use for free & even for commercial purposes without need for attribution. I'm sure you know, and don't care enough, as you said, but I might as well remind you.





						300+ Free Horror & Halloween Vectors - Pixabay
					

Find vectors of Horror. ✓ Free for commercial use ✓ No attribution required ✓ High quality images.




					pixabay.com


----------



## Jill Kews (May 13, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> I has a newb question. How do you get access to the other reactions? Do you get them once you get a certain amount of posts or something?


Silly goy. You must give to the temple, and the great Rabbi Joshuah Nullstein will bless you with such things.


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 13, 2019)

I thought Null added new reactions but it turns out I'm just a filthy pleb and I don't have access to them yet.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 13, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> I thought Null added new reactions but it turns out I'm just a filthy pleb and I don't have access to them yet.


I got a trophy right before the system bugged and I saw the new reactions pop up. I thought I had earned Semper Fi, but it was all a ruse.


----------



## Null (May 14, 2019)

Zaryiu said:


> the ability to rapidly reach the first post in threads is broken in multiple parts of the forums and that discourage me to go into threads  I looked in the past because I don't remember what page I was on and since those are all very active threads...


People keep complaining about this but /unread works _fine_ and has _always_ worked fine and I have no fucking clue what you're doing to break it.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 14, 2019)

Null said:


> People keep complaining about this but /unread works _fine_ and has _always_ worked fine and I have no fucking clue what you're doing to break it.


We're users Null. If you invent an idiot proof system we'll just invent a new idiot.


----------



## Null (May 14, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> We're users Null. If you invent an idiot proof system we'll just invent a new idiot.


Well if you want something fixed you have to do a better job of explaining what you're doing. I have never once had a single issue with the unread system.


----------



## repentance (May 14, 2019)

Zaryiu said:


> the ability to rapidly reach the first post in threads is broken in multiple parts of the forums and that discourage me to go into threads  I looked in the past because I don't remember what page I was on and since those are all very active threads...









Do you mean that if you click "first unread" it doesn't take you to where you left off?  Are you always logged in when you read the forums?


----------



## lightswitchdoll (May 14, 2019)

repentance said:


> View attachment 758418
> 
> Do you mean that if you click "first unread" it doesn't take you to where you left off?  Are you always logged in when you read the forums?


Some of my watched threads have kind of 'reset' so it takes me to the first post rather than the first unread. But clicking on first unread works fine, so if that's what that guy means by 'rapidly' then that's just fucking lazy, dude.

edit: 'unread' not 'undead' ffs


----------



## Null (May 14, 2019)

lightswitchdoll said:


> Some of my watched threads have kind of 'reset' so it takes me to the first post rather than the first unread. But clicking on first unread works fine, so if that's what that guy means by 'rapidly' then that's just fucking lazy, dude.
> 
> edit: 'unread' not 'undead' ffs


There are multiple links that go to /unread. I have no idea what you people are doing.


----------



## Zaryiu (May 14, 2019)

repentance said:


> View attachment 758418
> 
> Do you mean that if you click "first unread" it doesn't take you to where you left off?  Are you always logged in when you read the forums?


Well that's just weird because the first unread function had disappeared on all devices I have (pc, tablets and consoles) until today despite me doing absolutely nothing to cause that (it disappeared on it's own) and the only way it worked for me on parts of the site was to press the thread title.

Well it is fixed on my end


----------



## Tealeaf (May 14, 2019)

The forum software only tracks a thread’s last read post for the last month or so. In my experience opening a thread I haven’t visited in a month will take me to the first post. Much like if I had never opened the thread before.


----------



## repentance (May 14, 2019)

Tealeaf said:


> The forum software only tracks a thread’s last read post for the last month or so. In my experience opening a thread I haven’t visited in a month will take me to the first post. Much like if I had never opened the thread before.



It does that for me, too, but it will still take me to the right place if I click "first unread".  It just doesn't do it from the thread title.

I think the reason people don't mention it is because it's no big deal - one click fixes it.  It's not a new issue, either.  It used to happen with Xenforo 1.


----------



## DCM90 (May 14, 2019)

I can't  use my new "Likes" like deviant, trphy, Semper fidelis,etc  This pops up  "
Oops! We ran into some problems.
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.
"

Diesel gave me a Semper Fidelos yet i can't do it even tho i have it.


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 14, 2019)

Null said:


> Report posts using full size embeds obnoxiously.


This implies that there's a way to limit image sizes when I upload which I don't know about. Is there a way to do that? Because a couple of times I've realized an image I was trying to post was absurdly large and I resorted to scaling it down in GIMP


----------



## CensorshipNeverWorks (May 14, 2019)

Pushing updates to prod without testing?

You, sir, are the bane of sysadmins everywhere.

Let's just say this hits too close to home.


----------



## DN 420 (May 14, 2019)

add back greentext to chat you bloodthirsty and ruthless dictator.


----------



## BlueSpark (May 15, 2019)

Before the Xenforo upgrade, posts automatically formatted themselves to add a space below posted images (so, if you were to put text immediately after an image in the reply box, when you actually posted it there would be a gap between the picture and the text).

I was wondering whether this feature will be returning? It's fine if it isn't, I can just manually add a gap.

This happens in all browsers.


----------



## YW 525 (May 17, 2019)

This error relates to the post preview system.

If I've got a YouTube video in a preview and I play that video for whatever reason, the audio will continue to play uninterrupted even after I've posted the message.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 17, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> This implies that there's a way to limit image sizes when I upload which I don't know about. Is there a way to do that? Because a couple of times I've realized an image I was trying to post was absurdly large and I resorted to scaling it down in GIMP


You can embed as a thumb or now you can resize the embed in the reply box. Just insert the full image, click on it in the reply box, and you will get resizing boxes in the corners.


----------

